# That awkward moment when....



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Post "That awkward moment when...." about your betta(s) :lol:
Here's one...
That awkward moment when you're a betta and you're swimming around frantically looking for food, and then you realize the whole time there has been a pellet floating at the surface.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha...too funny!


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

That awkward moment when u flair at the fish in the window and then realize it was ur reflection.


----------



## Panzer (Jun 26, 2012)

The awkward moment when you are eating scraps of food off the substrate and realize you just ate poop.


----------



## Chibi (Jun 21, 2012)

Panzer said:


> The awkward moment when you are eating scraps of food off the substrate and realize you just ate poop.


LOL!! I think this one goes for all fishes.... xD


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

That awkward moment when you're in your cup about to have a water change - your hungry and for some reason there's a pellet outside of your cup, floating merrily by, and you try to eat it . . . stupid plastic in the way! Oh, okay, you'll just flare at it, to intimidate it. *Massive Grump Flare*


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

When that giant, scale-less, hairy bipedal creature that brings you food calls itself your 'Mommy'..


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

The awkward moment when you're swimming then THUMP! you've hit the glass. XD


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That awkward moment when "mommy" doesn't want to play "hide and seek."

((true story. He hid in the marbles and i couldnt find him. Swore he jumped out -.-))


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

That awkward moment when that weird scaleless thing tells you you're getting a new girlfriend and you're all pumped, blowing a bubblenest and everything, then your sister is put into the tank with you...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

that awkward moment when my mommy puts me in a breeding trap inside the sorority and I can't show them my moves.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

These are really funny xD
That awkward moment when you want to hunt a shrimp but your prey BITES BACK!!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

LMAO!! love these, so true, and when your ready to jump for the food, and um, it didnt fall yet, and then it does and you lose it behind a plant leave and you cuss it out, and finally the pellet goes floating by..


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That awkward moment when mom kicks me out of my 2.5 gallon for a yucky girl


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

That awkward moment when your owner stares at you while you try to sleep...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

That akwerd moment when you realize that black female you are flirting and building a nest for...is a molly.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

That awkward moment when you realize the owner's "skin" isn't really what it's supposed to be . . . I mean, don't you feel awkward when you're getting undressed in your bedroom and you have all those beady fish eyes staring at you in yer birthday suit?

I do.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> That awkward moment when you realize the owner's "skin" isn't really what it's supposed to be . . . I mean, don't you feel awkward when you're getting undressed in your bedroom and you have all those beady fish eyes staring at you in yer birthday suit?
> 
> I do.


Yes.  Even when my cat comes in


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That awkward moment when there's a mirror put in front of me, and my mom wants me to flare at it, but instead I check myself out?


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

fleetfish said:


> That awkward moment when you realize the owner's "skin" isn't really what it's supposed to be . . . I mean, don't you feel awkward when you're getting undressed in your bedroom and you have all those beady fish eyes staring at you in yer birthday suit?
> 
> I do.


That awkward moment when you're convinced your fish is a lesbian because she doesn't pay attention to you unless you're naked...

SHE ONLY WANTS ME FOR MY BODY *sob*


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Purple said:


> That awkward moment when you're convinced your fish is a lesbian because she doesn't pay attention to you unless you're naked...
> 
> SHE ONLY WANTS ME FOR MY BODY *sob*


Mine is a total guy....he flips around dancing until I am naked and then he suddenly stops and just floats in the corner closest to me and stares.....


----------

